# Positive or negative?



## Pne1985

Does this look like a positive opk?


----------



## happycupcake

Just about, I would keep testing though as it may get darker


----------



## Bevziibubble

Almost!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Pne1985

Thanks!! I will try to test tonight to see if it’s any darker!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------

